# My personal ride



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 21, 2014)

This is an older pic ive added the rearrack behind the seat and an adding a monarch dual springer all chrome, changing the front chain ring. Finish is a 3 stage powder coat Black base baked ,  Then a rainbow sparkle coat and baked again and then a clear coat was baked again. Really pops in the sun light. Its an ever changing canvas. I'll try and get a current pic in the sun





 


Rick

Ricksbicycleshop.net


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 25, 2014)

*309 + views*

309 + views and no comments. I guess you guys don't like these bikes



Rick


----------



## Duchess (Apr 25, 2014)

I got nearly the same reaction to my USAAF beater bike. It seems like it's mostly balloon-only fans here. Myself, I like modified bikes over old kids' bikes and that looks like a nice cruiser (I should probably join RRB). I'd love to see the paint reflect in different light—sounds cool.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm a pre-1900's fan myself, but I'll comment.
prety neat, low and dark and a bit sleek. Thumbs up!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 25, 2014)

*My comment....*

*IT'S SIIICK!*. Looking forward to updated pics.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 25, 2014)

I think you have a very nice looking ride there, I would love to see more pictures of it. I belong to the schwinnbikeforum, the cabe, and RRB. I appreciate all different makes and models, classy or Rat, heck, I even have a Dyno Roadster in my collection.

Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 26, 2014)

*Newspaper getter*



This is my morning newspaper getter,out to the gate and back.Then a five mile one way ride to the post office and back.Started out as a late 30s American flyer camel back.A little spray can work and some extra wheels.


----------

